# Apple Time Capsule



## oldsalt66 (Feb 9, 2014)

I find myself using my Macbook Pro and Mini Mac more than my Windows PC over the past several weeks. My question/statement is this; Convince me that I should invest in an Apple Time Capsule. I live in Japan, i am currently using a VPN service as many sites in other countries deny access to my server. I am wondering if the use of a VPN will have any deleterious effects on the Time Capsule.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

A Time Capsule is helpful to back up multiple computers without trying; your MBP and Mac mini could back up to the TC wirelessly and in the background without having you think about it. I use a TC at home between our MBP and MacBook and it does a great job.

Using a VPN doesn't delete data.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I am using my second of two refurbished Time Capsules. 

The only concern as a two in one device. Should one of the components fail the unit is useless for the other feature in my experience.

The original Mac's a Mac Mini (from 2006) and Mac Book (2008) as the Mac Book was under warrantee the Time Capsule was covered ( though it was purchased with the Mini)

No troubles since.

If I would buy a device today I would buy an airport device and a hard drive to plug into the USB to back up with time Machine.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

BigDL said:


> …
> … …
> If I would buy a device today I would buy an airport device and a hard drive to plug into the USB to back up with time Machine.



That would restrict you to the Airport Extreme as the AirPort Express doesn't support USB hard or flash drives.


----------

